# Atheros AR5005G (AR2413) problem [Solved]

## phoenixhou

Hi all,

The internal Atheros AR5005G wlan chip failed to work properly on my laptop.

ifconfig -a didn't show my wireless hardware.

lspci shows my wlan chip is recognized:

```
06:03.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01)
```

dmesg | grep ath5k reveals an error:

```

ath5k 0000:06:03.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ath5k 0000:06:03.0: registered as 'phy0'

ath5k phy0: Invalid EEPROM checksum 0xb79d

ath5k phy0: unable to init EEPROM

ath5k 0000:06:03.0: PCI INT A disabled

ath5k: probe of 0000:06:03.0 failed with error -5

```

The kernel is 2.6.31-gentoo-r10, and AR5005G relevant options I've compiled into my kernel (not as modules) are as below:

```

[*] Wireless Lan (pre-802.11)

[*] Wireless Lan (IEEE 802.11)

    -*- Atheros Wireless Cards

    <*> Atheros 5xxx wireless cards support

```

Is there anything I could do to fix this?

----------

## viralex

 :Shocked:  Invalid EEPROM checksum 0xb79d 

I found some patches.

https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/70670/

https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=551720

http://www.mobilnews.cz/blog/?p=36

Try a newer kernel  :Wink: 

I have another problem... my atheros works, but when I reboot, it disappears from lspci and kernel dmesg.

on older kernels sometimes the device vanished randomly... now only rebooting.

Someone knows why??

----------

## phoenixhou

 *viralex wrote:*   

>  Invalid EEPROM checksum 0xb79d 
> 
> I found some patches.
> 
> https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/70670/
> ...

 

Upgrading to 2.6.32-r7 fixed it.

Thanks.

----------

